
Issue for Express 5 re-opened by maintainer - jamescostian
https://github.com/expressjs/express/pull/2237#event-570232650
======
jamescostian
For those unfamiliar with GitHub issues, you can just scroll up to see what
preceded the event in this link - note that this issue was closed[0] by the
maintainer 2 days ago, along with a comment from the maintainer saying "I am
closing down Express 5.0". The reopening of this issue is great news for the
Express community, and Node in general (as Express is #2 on the list of
"packages people 'npm install' a lot"[1]).

For more context, you can look at some comments about this event on reddit[2].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11185009](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11185009)

[1] [https://www.npmjs.com/#explicit](https://www.npmjs.com/#explicit)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/47s9o8/im_closi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/47s9o8/im_closing_down_express_50/d0fdm5m)

